# BLASC läd meinen Charakter nicht hoch :(



## .WOW GAMER. (22. Januar 2009)

hi,
ich weiß das Thema hat es schon einmal gegeben aber das war 2006....
Ich verzweifle bald. Habe BLASC herruntergelden, habe häckchen in meinem Fall bei (Bumweg) gemacht . Leider läd BLASC nur Npc und neue gegenstände hoch und blinkt wenn ich WOW starte. Auch habe ich schon mit der rechten Maustaste auf das "B" in der Windows leiste gedrückt und dann "Charakter hochladen" gedrückt, leider ohne erfolg.
(bin neu hier)
schon mal danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Habe im forum gelesen es gibt bald eine neue Version, wann kommt die?


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2009)

Probier mal den manuellen Upload aus: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload und gib bitte Bescheid, was passiert, obs generell geht oder eine Fehlermeldung auftritt.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (22. Januar 2009)

nein klappt leider nicht..
"Dich hochgeladene Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" is ungültig! "
ich denke ich habe alles richtig gemacht aber es tuts nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber schon mal danke für die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2009)

.WOW schrieb:


> nein klappt leider nicht..
> "Dich hochgeladene Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" is ungültig! "
> ich denke ich habe alles richtig gemacht aber es tuts nicht.
> 
> ...



Du darfst nicht die Datei aus Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\ hochladen sondern die gleichnamige aus \WTF\Account\Dein Accountname\SavedVariables\
Sollte die garnicht existieren, ist das ein Rechteproblem in deinem Windows.  Dann darf WoW selbst nichts in den eigenen Ordnern ablegen.


----------



## Ocian (22. Januar 2009)

Habs eben gerade getestet, da ich auch ein Problem mit einen Char hatte. Mir wurd sogar gleich angeboten den Char mit meinem MyBuffed Profil zu verbinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (22. Januar 2009)

ok thx muss da morgen nochmal danach gucken poste dann mal was dann raus kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe noch mal schnell probiert das ist die richtige die ich probiert habe 
nicht die aus interface 100%


wenn ich die Datei mit editor öffne kommt:
        BLASCProfile = {
	["Items"] = {
	},
	["NPCs"] = {
	},
	["Version"] = "0.2.6",
	["Influence"] = {
	},
	["WARVersion"] = "",
	["LanguageID"] = "",
	["Chars"] = {
	},
}

BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "130"

woran liegt das?


----------



## EvilDivel (23. Januar 2009)

Ist der BlascProfiler in der Addon-Liste aktiv?


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (23. Januar 2009)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ist der BlascProfiler in der Addon-Liste aktiv?


ja habe aktiviert und auch veraltete addons laden gemacht


----------



## B3N (23. Januar 2009)

@WOW GAMER.

Redest Du von WoW oder von WAR? Denn der Inhalt aus der Datei welche Du gepostet hast, ist der BLASCProfiler für Warhammer.


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (23. Januar 2009)

B3N schrieb:


> @WOW GAMER.
> 
> Redest Du von WoW oder von WAR? Denn der Inhalt aus der Datei welche Du gepostet hast, ist der BLASCProfiler für Warhammer.


ich rede von wow
habe aber die datei aus dem wow ordner kopiert
warhammer habe ich gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2009)

.WOW schrieb:


> ich rede von wow
> habe aber die datei aus dem wow ordner kopiert
> warhammer habe ich gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Wie soll ichs sagen: WTF ? oO 
;-)
Dass das passiert, sollte technisch nichtmal ansatzweise möglich sein. Deaktiviere in BLASC bitte das Warhammer-Plugin und installier dir das Add-on das du dir hier herunterladen kannst: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload - Lösche vorher den Ordner BLASCPRofiler in \Interface\AddOns\ in deinem WoW-Verzeichnis. 

Wie du Add-ons installierst, findest du hier: 
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry567098



Ps.: Sollte das jemanden ebenfalls passiert sein, also dass das WAR-Add-on statt des WoW-Add-ons für WoW installiert wurde, bitte unbedingt hier melden!


----------



## .WOW GAMER. (24. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wie soll ichs sagen: WTF ? oO
> ;-)
> Dass das passiert, sollte technisch nichtmal ansatzweise möglich sein. Deaktiviere in BLASC bitte das Warhammer-Plugin und installier dir das Add-on das du dir hier herunterladen kannst: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload - Lösche vorher den Ordner BLASCPRofiler in \Interface\AddOns\ in deinem WoW-Verzeichnis.
> 
> ...



hi
juhu es hat es getan mein char Bumweg wurde hochgeladen vielen dank



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilDivel (24. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ps.: Sollte das jemanden ebenfalls passiert sein, also dass das WAR-Add-on statt des WoW-Add-ons für WoW installiert wurde, bitte unbedingt hier melden!


Ich hab den Fehler gefunden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wählt man beim Warhammer Online Pfad die WoW.exe aus und sucht nach einer neuen Blasc Version dann läd Blasc den Warhammer Profiler in das WoW Addon Verzeichnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr solltet eventuell bei der Pfadauswahl einstellen, dass man nur die WoW.exe bzw. War.exe auswählen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke die meisten werden einfach alle Plugins aktivieren und nicht richtig lesen und immer die WoW.exe auswählen.

MfG
Andre


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2009)

EvilDivel schrieb:


> Ich hab den Fehler gefunden!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich gebs weiter.


----------



## Kofineas (26. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir lädt er auch seitdem ich formatiert und alles neu isntalliert habe nichtmehr die chars hoch... hab grad ma nachgesehen wegen manuellem upload im wtf ordner und musste feststellen, dass der bis auf die "config.wtf" leer ist. Wenn das bei mir auch son Windows Rechte prob ist,,wie kann ich das dann beheben?^^


----------



## Spiti_23 (22. Februar 2010)

Hi, habe auch das selbe problem das blasc 2.5 für warhammer online nur meine spielzeit hochlädt aber nicht meinen charackter. 

Bitte um hilfe.

MFG: Tommy23


----------



## nizor (28. Februar 2010)

bei mir legt blasc erst garkeine BLASCProfiler.lua an


----------



## nizor (28. Februar 2010)

Hey,

habe das Problem das meine Char in meinem Profil nicht angezeigt werden obwohl die erfolgreich hochgeladen wurden.
Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?


----------

